# Two Sick Puppies



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

hope all three of you are able to get some sleep and have a better day ahead.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh I'm so sorry! I hope they both sleep it off (and you too!) and all is well in the morning.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Hoping that your pups will get through this without too much more trouble


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Ohhhh poor all of you. :-(
Hoping everything is okay now, and all of you can get some rest. {{hugs}}


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

That sounds just horrible! I hope everyone gets better quickly and you all can get some rest.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

They are asleep. I am washing my bedding again. After Noelle puked on my bed, I did the laundry and remade my bed. Francis pooped diarrhea on my clean bed. Stripped it, washed it, remade my bed. Just when I was about to go to sleep, Noelle threw up on it. It is now after 4 am. I am doing laundry again because I have no where to sleep. In two hours, I will have been awake 24 hours. 

I hope nothing serious is wrong with them and they feel better soon. I'm still more worried than tired.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

If they keep with this pattern call the vet, my toy poodle Baby gave herself food poisoning, she was very sick but recovered.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds like a major "dietary indiscretion", especially as it is both of them - I think I would call my vet for advice once the office opens just in case. Meanwhile, get some rice congee on while you are waiting for the laundry to finish, and wrap yourself in a blanket to snooze. Hope everyone feels better soon - why do these things always seem to happen at night?


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Click-N-Treat said:


> They are asleep. I am washing my bedding again. After Noelle puked on my bed, I did the laundry and remade my bed. Francis pooped diarrhea on my clean bed. Stripped it, washed it, remade my bed. Just when I was about to go to sleep, Noelle threw up on it. It is now after 4 am. I am doing laundry again because I have no where to sleep. In two hours, I will have been awake 24 hours.
> 
> I hope nothing serious is wrong with them and they feel better soon. I'm still more worried than tired.



Glad to hear they're asleep. I know how important it is to clean up after messes like this, but being it's in the middle of the night, try not to worry about getting everything taken care of. Worried as you are, you still need rest and at least a little sleep. Hopefully by morning, they will be feeling better. If they're not better, then a vet visit would probably be best. (( hugs))


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Good sign they are sleeping; hope they still are; and hope you were able to get at least a little rest!

Let's hope the new day brings two healthy (If purged) pups.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What a nightmare minus the sleep part! Hope the pups are better this morning.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

What an awful way to spend a night, being worried over Noelle and Francis while at the same time probably being more than a little aggravated with them.

I am glad they seem to have emptied out and gone to sleep. Give them a bland diet today (maybe even skip breakfast). Keep an eye for ongoing signs of not feeling well. The one time Lily got into the garbage where I was too late to realize and give her hydrogen peroxide to get her to vomit she ended up under the weather for a few days with pancreatitis. The other time I caught her in the act and I gave her peroxide and got everything to come up right away. She recovered very quickly.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hope all goes well. Black sticky poop could be blood!!! If not well soon see the vet. Put a lock or something on the garbage its becoming a habit.
Eric.


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Oh poor you! And them! At least *they* got to sleep, meaning no more messes for the time being. How are they this morning? 

Hope you didn't have to get up early to work. If that had happened to me I would have called in sick!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone.

I slept a little. When I woke up, they were worse. There is bloody diarrhea in my kitchen. Noelle won't drink anything. Francis drank and then threw up. I called the vet. They can't see me until 10:20. 

I've never seen bloody diarrhea before and it really scared me. They are just lying there on their dog beds and won't move. I actually thought Noelle was dead until I touched her. What could be wrong with them? Would they both get sick from an infection at the same exact time? They don't have fevers, but they are so listless. Could they have eaten something poisonous in the yard? Was it something they ate from the garbage?

10:20 feels like an eternity from now. I feel like I am going to crack into pieces.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

*Important: avoid dehydration*

Dehydration is very serious and the listlessness could be a sign of that. Please try to give them water, with a syringe in the side of their cheeks if needed, asap while waiting to go to the vet.

Good luck. This is scary. Emergency vet if needed.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes emergency vet if you are going to get super stressed waiting. It sounds like pancreatitis to me since they got into garbage. Lily also had bloody diarrhea when she had pancreatitis.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

When I read black and sticky vomit, I immediately thought blood. I'm so sorry the babies are so sick. I've never had an incident like this, but it does sound like a poisoning of some sort. Praying for your babies! Please keep us updated on their condition. xoxoxoxo


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh God! Get thee to the emergency vet NOW! I hope they'll be okay. Keeping you in my thoughts.

Oh, I missed the part where you have an appointment just after 10. Oh man! I hope it's not something horribly serious. Wishing you all the best with your little ones. I wouldn't put _any_ food in their mouths. In the meantime before your appointment, a few tsps at a time of Gatoraide or Pedialite. Or if you have any coconut water? A little dab of raw honey with a little water...If they get worse before your appointment, I'd get them to emergency. It is an eternity. I don't think I could wait for 3 hours if they're as bad off as you're describing. Call the vet again and ask if you can pleeeeze bring them in now.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

This is terrifying. I do hope things are better - I think I am another who would be banging on the vet's door.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Our emergency vet would take us longer than waiting for our regular vet. We don't live nearby. When I saw the black vomit, my first thought was blood, too. I freaked out, until I saw it had grass and clearly what smelled like mud in it. It smelled like tree bark, too. My husband caught them chewing up tree bark yesterday and took it away.

I gave Noelle some water in a syringe and she did not throw it up. She perked up a little. I was shocked at how listless and lifeless she was. Francis seems like she's not quite as bad off as Noelle. Francis drank from the water bowl. Noelle stood over it and looked unhappy. My guess is they ate something foul from the recycling bin. Maybe old cat food? 

I leave for the vet in a few minutes. I will keep you posted.

Oh, and we got a new can for the recycling bin. It's a metal trash can with a locking lid.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have to leave for work and I am giving an exam in my 1:00 lab, so I won't be on again for a while. I will have fingers, toes etc. crossed to see good news when I come back.

Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh no, how awful to have two sick puppies at once!
It sounds to me like they have hemorrhagic gastroenteritis - which can be lethal in very tiny dogs if it goes untreated for too long, but usually is well treated with meds and fluids, most of the time not requiring hospitalization unless the dog is very small and depleted. Hopefully since you got them to the vet quickly, they will respond well to treatment!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I was thinking of HGE too, but it's weird that they'd both come down with it at the same time, isn't it?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, I just looked it up--they can get it from poisoning. I hope these babies are getting seen and treated ASAP!


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

I didn't see this thread until just now. Poor babies! Could be splinters from the bark, too, or any of the things suggested already. C-T must be at the vet with the pups now, hopefully will report when she gets home. so scary.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Omigosh what a horrible, stressful night for you! I hope all will be well after the vet visit. It sounds a lot like the HGE that Dulcie had last fall and yet strange it is both of them. I am guessing your vet will want to put them on IV fluids to rehydrate them today and then see what is what. 
I am so sorry you have gone through that and I am keeping you in my thoughts today and hoping all will be well!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I am very worried! Please send an update as soon as you are able to!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

nifty said:


> Omigosh what a horrible, stressful night for you! I hope all will be well after the vet visit. It sounds a lot like the HGE that Dulcie had last fall and yet strange it is both of them. I am guessing your vet will want to put them on IV fluids to rehydrate them today and then see what is what.
> I am so sorry you have gone through that and I am keeping you in my thoughts today and hoping all will be well!



Not that strange if they both got into the same nasty food in the garbage. Hoping that nothing like chocolate was in there!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh Dear! I just came on to PF and read this and now I'm sooooo worried for your babies! Please Lord, let them be OK! Waiting for an update................


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Still worrying about the girls and their mommy!


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Sending hopes, prayers, vibes, EVERYTHING I can your way for your babies recovery. 
I hope you are able to update us soon. :grouphug:


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Check new thread: "It looks like Parvo."
I will update you there.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Check new thread: "It looks like Parvo."
> I will update you there.



OH GOD! This is horrible. Going to the other thread now.


----------

